# 2013 UEFA European Under-19 Football Championship Lithuania



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

The 2013 UEFA European Under-19 Football Championship will be the 62nd edition of UEFA's European Under-19 Football Championship. Lithuania will hold the tournament. Players born after 1 January 1994 will be eligible to participate in this competition. *Tournament will be from 20th July till 1st August.*

*OFFICIAL WEBSITE*: http://www.u19.lt






*PARTICIPANTS:*

LITHUANIA (HOST)
GEORGIA
TURKEY
???
???
???
???
???



*VENUES:*

*Alytus - Alytus Sports and Recreacion Stadium*

Opened: 1924 
Last renovation: 2010
Owner: Alytus City Municipality
Grass: Nature Grass
Capacity: 3748 (1946 under the roof)
UEFA Category: 2
Matches: 4 matches at group stage and 1 semifinal match
Adress: Birute Street 5






































*KAUNAS - S.DARIUS AND S.GIRENAS STADIUM*

Opened: 1925
Last renovation: 2005
Owner: Kaunas City Municipality 
Grass: Nature Grass
Capacity: 9180 (2545 seats under the roof)
UEFA Category: 2
Matches: 4 matches at group stage and 1 semifinal match
Adress: Perkūnas Avenue 5

In future is plans, to renovate stadium.





























*MARIJAMPOLĖ - "ARVI" FOOTBALL ARENA*

First new stadiums in Lithuanian history after indepence.
First stadium in Lithuanian with name of sponsor.

Opened: 2008
Last renovation: 2009
Owner: Marijampole City Municipality and Football Club "Suduva"
Grass: Nature Grass
Capacity: 6250 (1572 seats under the roof)
UEFA Category: 2
Matches: 4 matches at group stage and final
Adress: Kaunas Street 125

In future can be increasing till 8000 seats






























*Photos from LFF.lt website (http://www.lff.lt)*


*TICKETING:*

Tickets will be on sale from *17th June*. Tickets distributor - *Bilietai LT* (http://www.bilietai.lt)
Ticket price for single match: *7 LT (about 2,03 euros)*; Ticket for all championship: *30 LT (about 8,70 euros)*


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

*CITIES:*

*ALYTUS*

Alytus is a city with municipal rights in southern Lithuania. It is the capital of Alytus County. Its population in 2011 was 60,618. Alytus is the historical centre of the Dzūkija region. The city lies on the banks of the Nemunas River. The major highways linking Vilnius, Kaunas, Lazdijai, and Hrodna in Belarus pass through Alytus. The distance from Alytus to Kaunas is 70 km (43 mi); the distance from Alytus to Vilnius is 105 km (65 mi).

Alytus hosted the Art Strike Biennial between 18 and 24 August 2009 in response to Vilnius becoming European Capital of Culture for 2009. This included a demonstration and a three sided football match. The universal indoor Alytus arena hosted the Eurobasket 2011 Group C matches in Alytus. In 2010 Alytus was awarded the Honourable Plate of the European Council.

Alytus has a museum dedicated to veterans of both the Afghan wars.





































*Photos from* http://www.miestai.net/forumas (1,2) and Wikipedia (3,4)
*
KAUNAS*

Kaunas is the second-largest city in Lithuania (population at 2012 was 311,148) and has historically been a leading centre of Lithuanian economic, academic, and cultural life. Kaunas was the biggest city and the centre of a powiat in Trakai Voivodeship of the Grand Duchy of Lithuania since 1413. During Russian Empire occupation it was the capital of the Kovno Governorate from 1843 to 1915. It became the only temporary capital city in Europe during the Interwar period. Now it is the capital of Kaunas County, the seat of the Kaunas city municipality and the Kaunas district municipality. It is also the seat of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Kaunas. Kaunas is located at the confluence of the two largest Lithuanian rivers, the Nemunas and the Neris, and near the Kaunas Reservoir, the largest body of water entirely in Lithuania.














































*Photos from *http://www.kaunastic.lt

*MARIJAMPOLĖ*

Marijampolė is an industrial city and the capital of the Marijampolė County in the south of Lithuania, bordering Poland and Russian Kaliningrad oblast, and Lake Vištytis. The population of Marijampolė is 44,910 (2011). It is the Lithuanian center of the Suvalkija region.

Under Soviet occupation from 1945 to 1989, the town was officially named Kapsukas, after Vincas Kapsukas, founder of the Lithuanian Communist Party. The historical name was restored just before Lithuania regained its independence.

Marijampolė is the seventh largest city in Lithuania, and has been its regional center since 1994. The city covers an area equal to 205.07 square kilometres. The Šešupė River divides the city into two parts which are connected by six bridges.














































*Photos of:* Deividas Valentavičius (1,3,4); Pk Fotografija http://www.facebook.com/pk.fotografija (2) and Saulius Baublys (5)


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

*HOTELS:*

*ALYTUS:*

Hotel Ode - 2,1km from stadium, 6min. to go
Šolena Guest House - 0,95km, 3min.
Alytus Guesthouse - 1,5km, 3min.
Dzukija Hotel - 1km., 2min.
Hotel Vaidija - 1,6km., 4min.
Motel Linas - 1,2km., 3min.

http://www.booking.com/city/lt/alytus.lt.html

*KAUNAS*

Few hotels from Kaunas, which are high quality:

Kaunas - 2,3km from stadium, 5 minutes
Daugirdas Old City Hotel - 3,8km., 8min.
Best Western Santakos Hotel - 2,8km., 6min.
Park Inn by Radisson Kaunas - 2,1km., 4min.
Kaunas City - 2,4km., 5min
Perkuno Namai Park Hotel - 0,45km., 1min.

http://www.booking.com/city/lt/kaunas.lt.html
*
MARIJAMPOLĖ*

Europa Royale Marijampole - 2,6km. from stadium, 5min.
Luna Hotel - 2,6km., 5min.
Nice Flat - 1,3km., 2min.

http://www.booking.com/city/lt/marijampole-lt.lt.html


----------



## jugensas (Oct 7, 2008)

*CATERING:*

*ALYTUS*

http://www.info.lt/rubrika/Kavin%C4%97s-barai/100209549/Alytus

*KAUNAS*

http://www.info.lt/rubrika/Kavin%C4%97s-barai/100209549/Kaunas/80-20
*
MARIJAMPOLĖ*

http://www.suduvosgidas.lt/lt/?cid=826

Watch to "Marijampoles savivaldybė"


----------

